
Ask HN: Provide Some Resources for Evolutionary Process - evolutionsim
Hi HN, recently I have been interested in life evolution. I would like some resources which help in visualize and explore evolutionary process. Any games, research papers, movies, books, etc.
Recently came across https:&#x2F;&#x2F;labs.minutelabs.io&#x2F;evolution-simulator&#x2F;
======
verdverm
Evolution for Everyone is a good book

~~~
verdverm
Bret Weinstein on the Portal was excellent (new source I discovered yesterday)

